# How would you do your makeup if you were wearing a yellow dress?



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

Im wearing a yellow dress to a wedding coming up and was stumped on how to do my makeup.

  	Any suggestions?

  	TIA


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 10, 2011)

Neutral with a hint of green always looks pretty.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe some nice pastels, think lancome spring 2011 only with greens.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 10, 2011)

I would do a neutral defined eyes with navy eyeliner and bright pink lips


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 10, 2011)

You know what, if you want to send me a picture of the dress, and a picture of you, I can design a look to go with it and film a tutorial for you. I love doing stuff like that and it would really be no sweat.


----------



## Leeny (Jan 11, 2011)

I wore a yellow dress to 2 summer weddings 2 years ago and was inspired by MAC Style Warriors collection that came out about month or so before.  I made an attempt at erine1881's FOTD (I searched and she doesn't have the pictures for it anymore unfortunately) but here's what I wore:

  	Vibrant Grape eyeshadow in the crease and blended upwards a little (sub with any purple eyeshadow)
  	Impassioned solar bits on the lid (sub with Tempting or any bronzey-taupey eyeshadow)
  	Night Manoeuvers to define the crease (sub with Brun or any dark brown eyeshadow)
  	Eversun beauty power blush on cheeks (sub with Springsheen or another peachy-toned blush)
  	Gold Rebel lipglass on lips (sub with Instant Gold lustreglass or any neutral-ish lipstick/lipgloss)

  	Can you tell that I was obsessed with the whole yellow-purple-bronzey combo at the time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Not sure if that helps or not but I thought I would share.


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks ladies!
  	AiriMagdalene I sent you a PM!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 11, 2011)

Browns with lilac, lavender, purples or a soft green and gold colour would be pretty.  Purple always looks good with yellow!


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 11, 2011)

Purple!! I like it


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 11, 2011)

My only concern with purple is, since she showed me the dress and I see how yellow it is, that it would look too Lakers. Does anyone else worry about that with purples and yellows together? Cause the dress is like, a vibrant golden canary. I'm filming a tutorial for her and I plan on using a dupe for paparazz-she and a nice green color. I like the way they compliment each other without feeling.. well.. basketball-ish.


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 11, 2011)

I never thought about looking Lakerish lol Yea lets avoid that.

  	Anxiously waiting the video. Thanks again so much for doing this


----------



## makeba (Jan 11, 2011)

how about a winged liner (black) and ruby woo matte red lips or the red lippie from peacocky. I think that would be sooo sexy!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 11, 2011)

It's still processing, the quality will improve in a couple hours. This is the look I designed based off of the dress with your skintone and face shape.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the exact look that I do whenever I wear pale yellow.  Retro makeup looks really good with buttercup yellows.


makeba said:


> how about a winged liner (black) and ruby woo matte red lips or the red lippie from peacocky. I think that would be sooo sexy!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 12, 2011)

The dress is a fairly almost neon shiny yellow. I would worry about the bright red looking Ronald McDonald like. You really have to work carefully with bright yellow, it's very easy to clash with a lot of things.


----------

